# goggle gap



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks fine to me, but a cold day bombing some groomers will let you know.
A bandana or something similar might help. If you feel a need to spend money getting a Smith helmet or Annon goggles to get a matching system might help.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Google image search for gaper gap. That will give you an idea of what a problem could be....


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Did you just buy the helmet as well? If so, I'd switch it for a smith helmet. I picked up an aspect for $80 this season. Unless you're interested in switching to anon goggles (much easier lens change but I think smith has better vision). But then again, I'm that dude who insists that my Apple products require apple products to work well together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

They look fine.... unless wind chill is sub -10F then any gap will be noticed.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

The gaper gap is always one of the funniest things to see on the slopes but yours looks good!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Avoid this:








And this:









and you're good.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

So glad I stopped in here. I am a gaper. But my DS has serious gaper gap. lmao. I will try and tell him...his response will not be pleasant and probably end with a very snarky "where do you get this stuff/crap from mom? that is not a THING! Gaper Gap (in persnickity voice), really mom, really?!"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just tell him you heard the kids that are good riders and that he looks up to, to be like saying that he looks dumb. 

That and that the groups of cute girls in the restroom said it looks stupid.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

this came up when i searched gaper gap on google


----------

